

The Product Manager vs. The Engineering Manager - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/the-product-manager-vs-the-engineering-manager/

======
megaman22
One thing that bothered me about this was the choice of pronouns for the two
roles. Probably, its more likely that a product manager is female, and an
engineering manager is male, but wouldn't it have made just as much sense
using neutral pronouns?

~~~
bdehaaff
This is always a no win situation. I am actually a male product leader and it
was written by a female product leader. It is much easier to write (and read)
with a "he" of "she" vs "they." We are sensitive to this issue and do our best
to mix the pronouns in posts. Thanks for the comment.

